# Hong Kong Protests LIVE in Yuen Long Station.....Chinese Govt Is EVIL !!!



## nononono (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Aug 21, 2019)

*Mainland Chinese Government Troops dressed in Hong Kong Police
attire and regular street clothes to disrupt and create chaos with 
protestors....Dirty Rotten Thug Tactics like what Democrats use....!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 21, 2019)

Not sure where you are suppose to be on this eh? Maybe you better wait for further orders.


----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Not sure where you are suppose to be on this eh?
> Maybe you better wait for further orders.


*My stance is well stated, you have a serious*
*comprehension problem......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 22, 2019)

nononono said:


> *My stance is well stated, you have a serious*
> *comprehension problem......*


So you agree with Hillary.


----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you agree with Hillary.


*Hillary ?*

*I am for FREEDOM !*
*not*
*Suppression.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 22, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Hillary ?*
> 
> *I am for FREEDOM !*
> *not*
> *Suppression.*


You are confused, in more than one way.


----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are confused, in more than one way.


*Nope....*
*Clear headed and embracing the TRUTH !*

*Now you on the other hand are Cornfused and Buttplucked..*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 22, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Nope....*
> *Clear headed and embracing the TRUTH !*
> 
> *Now you on the other hand are Cornfused and Buttplucked..*


Your obsession is showing.


----------



## nononono (Aug 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your obsession is showing.


*Correct !*

*Obsession with the " TRUTH " !*


----------



## nononono (Sep 2, 2019)

*Couple these new protests with the ludicrous complaint China*
*just filed with the WTO and you will realize they are at a*
*breaking point.....this is going to descend into Civil War...*
*there's just no other way to go forward towards FREEDOM *
*without bloody conflict against China...!*


----------



## nononono (Sep 2, 2019)

*The CCP has NO REGARD for Humans !!!*


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 2, 2019)

Hong Kong?  My thoughts and prayers go out to those brave and strong in Alabama, weathering strong sprinkles throughout their proud state today.


----------



## nononono (Sep 2, 2019)

*Brutal....!*

*China is going to regret this very much !!!!*


----------



## nononono (Sep 2, 2019)

*China is driving the Youth to a Radical Revolt that will*
*bloody at the very least !*

*



*
*And that is despite the China " Thugs " embedded in the youth*
*mobs of Hong Kong !*


----------

